# Time to Buy a CAI - Anyone have an opinion



## Bagpiper (Jul 7, 2006)

I am ready to buy by CAI for my 2006 GOAT. Any care to comment on the experience they have had, good or bad with the ones they have purchased?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers Lingenfleter, ain't cheap, but sure is nice. Easy self-install. Besides, most tuners shake in their boots when you mention the name. Kinda cool.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Bagpiper said:


> I am ready to buy by CAI for my 2006 GOAT. Any care to comment on the experience they have had, good or bad with the ones they have purchased?





Volant has an 06 model, easy install, love mine.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

depends on what you're trying to accomplish with it. if it's mainly appearance i'd look at the copious amount of pictures in forums and pick the prettiest one. if it's street power i'd think twice and do some research. throw out the opinions of seat-of-the-pants and dyno numbers. you'll find more "feelings" than a woman has and scant knowlege of IAT numbers in real world driving conditions.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Would you need a heat sheild? My SVT used to have heat soak issues.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the engine bay as you may know is hot enough to fry an egg. high IATs (Intake Air Temperatures) cause the computer to pull timing advance and cause that dogginess you feel when it's hot out. "C"AIs that just have a MAF tube and filter dyno very well but suck up all the engine heat when the hood is closed. even shielded ones like the LPE are pulling air from the same place the stocker does (except they do have a $50 high flow filter which you just paid big $$$ for) and are less than optimal except at cruising speeds when IATs have a chance to come down. the sensor is another problem. it heat soaks and reacts slowly to temp changes. the under-the-fender DIY types require you to cut a hole in your engine bay fender (don't fret it, it's not that bad at all). the challenge of that system which is free of most engine bay heat is to shield it from re-ingesting the air blown from the radiator and having the sensor reflect what the air temp is doing in real time. i'm finally starting to get some converts to my solutions after some have realized that their system isn't working as well as it should...


----------

